# Auf SVG Events in Java reagieren



## kleinevroni (13. November 2007)

Hallo, 

hier eine Anfängerfrage, was SVG betrifft:

Ich würde SVG-Events gerne in Java behandeln:

Ich hab eine SVG-Datei mit Objekten und will bei jedem Klick auf so ein Objekt in Java reagieren. Die SVG-Datei wird mit Batik eingelesen und auf dem SVGCanvas in einem JPanel angezeigt.

Ich weiß soviel, dass ich dem Objekt in SVG ein onclick = "tuwas" zuweisen kann. 

Kann ich dann in Java einen Eventlistener auf dieses onklick "ansetzen" und dann darauf reagieren? 
Fürs erste würde mir reichen, dass ich auf ein Objekt im SVG im Panel klicke und mit sysout die ID vom Objekt ausgeben kann.

Wäre toll, wenn jmd von euch das wüsste, 

Vielen Dank

Vroni


----------



## kleinevroni (13. November 2007)

Habs schon:

http://www.svgopen.org/2002/papers/kormann__developing_svg_apps_with_batik/


----------

